# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Finding Players (Recruitment) > Out-of-Character >  3.5e Batman Campaign (2.0) [2nd Thread]

## Molan

Hi gang,

Original OOC thread has reached the end of it's life cycle. Let's continue OOC chat for the campaign in this new thread! I included all the relevant links.

Again, for my reference:
https://www.myth-weavers.com/sheet.html#id=2530516 - Barbara
https://www.myth-weavers.com/sheet.html#id=2533599 - Kate
https://www.myth-weavers.com/sheet.html#id=2536261 - Jason
https://www.myth-weavers.com/sheet.html#id=2535266 - Stephanie
https://www.myth-weavers.com/sheet.html#id=2538113 - Jean-Paul Valley
https://www.myth-weavers.com/sheet.html#id=2542204 - Damien Wayne

Here's the link to the Roll20 Campaign:
https://app.roll20.net/join/8895728/mB0crw

Original OOC Thread:
https://forums.giantitp.com/showthre...1#post25639521

Here's the link to the Google Drive folder with all the rules and lore info:
https://drive.google.com/drive/folde...Iw&usp=sharing

Here's the link to the IC Thread:
https://forums.giantitp.com/showthre...Campaign-(2-0)

Special thanks to Flatfooted for the heads up about Thread Length! Can't believe we made it this far lol.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Wow, its so roomy in here!

----------


## Molan

> Wow, its so roomy in here!


Bwahahahaha.

But seriously though right?

----------


## JbeJ275

Yeah, this is the first time a game has gone two threads with me involved.

----------


## Molan

> Yeah, this is the first time a game has gone two threads with me involved.


Wooooooooo! We broke a whole year AND an entire thread! Killin' it!

Who knows maybe this'll last long enough for Joy to miss us and come back lol.

In the meantime -- Jbe what's your next move?

Feather -- any input?

Abdiel -- knight to F5. Your move.

----------


## MrAbdiel

I am floor-is-lavaing; though I do need to touch the ground once.  Let's see if I land on the deadly tile!

----------


## Molan

> I am floor-is-lavaing; though I do need to touch the ground once.  Let's see if I land on the deadly tile!


Using the edges of the visible panels as walls to demonstrate when you're not touching the floor, could you try to draw a path for me for where your token started, where you did and did not touch the floor, and where you ended, via a vis that hallway?

:-)

EDIT: also completely off topic, but I thought your WoW campaign was really cool. I always wanted to do one but I was going to do a different ruleset. Still, fun to see an inspired campaign like that being run!

Just wanted to mention.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Fine!  I have noted my trajectory.  Do you worst, villainous scum!

Also: Hey, thanks.  I'm a WoW lifer, and I've spent a lot of conversations with nerd friends talking about doing some kind of game in Azeroth, then decided to just try it here, while learning M&M3e.  I had thought to do it in 5e at first, but it doesn't exactly fit.  It's taking some learning, but I think I have the system mostly down now - and because it's not Vancian magic based, there's less of a setting clash when it comes to magic - spell slots versus mana, you know?  Alternatively one could do it in 3.5 and be like.. "If you want to play a mage, play a psion and we call it mage."

----------


## Molan

> Fine!  I have noted my trajectory.  Do you worst, villainous scum!
> 
> Also: Hey, thanks.  I'm a WoW lifer, and I've spent a lot of conversations with nerd friends talking about doing some kind of game in Azeroth, then decided to just try it here, while learning M&M3e.  I had thought to do it in 5e at first, but it doesn't exactly fit.  It's taking some learning, but I think I have the system mostly down now - and because it's not Vancian magic based, there's less of a setting clash when it comes to magic - spell slots versus mana, you know?  Alternatively one could do it in 3.5 and be like.. "If you want to play a mage, play a psion and we call it mage."


Funny you should say that. There actually is a 3.5e version of the game ("WoW RPG"), which I absolutely loved. That being said they did the spell slot thing not the psi points thing so it doesn't fully line up like that.

But I genuinely love that game / system. The Tinker class is my favorite thing ever.

I actually have a bunch of the PDFs in a other google file.

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Funny you should say that. There actually is a 3.5e version of the game ("WoW RPG"), which I absolutely loved. That being said they did the spell slot thing not the psi points thing so it doesn't fully line up like that.
> 
> But I genuinely love that game / system. The Tinker class is my favorite thing ever.
> 
> I actually have a bunch of the PDFs in a other google file.


Well, I knew there was a Warcraft RPG; I didn't know it's providence.  Is that the one that predates WoW, being mostly post Warcraft 3?  I heard it was pretty good!

----------


## Molan

> Well, I knew there was a Warcraft RPG; I didn't know it's providence.  Is that the one that predates WoW, being mostly post Warcraft 3?  I heard it was pretty good!


Kiiiiiiiiiiiind of, but no actually.

There was a *Warcraft RPG*, which was mostly post Warcraft 3 and predated WoW.

But it needed some work.

After WoW released (but before Burning Crusade), they redid the game and released the *World of Warcraft RPG*. Because of the timing the source material in the world was missing a lot of the major developments, and, eventually, lore changes / evolutions that occurred throughout WoW's timeline, but I found that overall it's core foundation was a *fantastic* baseline to create a WoW adventure / Storyline (and, really, a *Warcraft* one, WoW or otherwise) for a campaign. Race choices were divided between Alliance, Horde, and Neutral, there were several expansion books, a whole system for creating mechanical devices, and surprising depth in the classes. Plus the artwork was great. I always wanted to run one that retconned Burning Crusade but was like, pre-Wrath/during-Wrath.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Damn; I didn't even know about that second one.  Cool stuff; I might have to look into it some time just for inspiration.

I wasn't sure whether the group would be Horde or Alliance heavy when I posted the recruitment thread.  Then I got... 1 Pre-BC Queldorei, 1 Horde-Loathing Ogress, 1 Alterac exile, 1 Sand Troll Diplomat, and 1 traumatized 2nd war veteran of Lordaeron.

So wildly eclectic, and requiring some lore tweaking to make it all work.  But it's rolled out alright so far!

Oh, and "if you survive this".  The -cheek- of you, sir.

*Reflex* - (1d20+16)[*23*]

* Search* - (1d20+9)[*16*]

* Spot* - (1d20+5)[*21*]

Edit: Also, *Provenance.  I remain Typo Man, Man of Typos.

----------


## Molan

> Damn; I didn't even know about that second one.  Cool stuff; I might have to look into it some time just for inspiration.
> 
> I wasn't sure whether the group would be Horde or Alliance heavy when I posted the recruitment thread.  Then I got... 1 Pre-BC Queldorei, 1 Horde-Loathing Ogress, 1 Alterac exile, 1 Sand Troll Diplomat, and 1 traumatized 2nd war veteran of Lordaeron.
> 
> So wildly eclectic, and requiring some lore tweaking to make it all work.  But it's rolled out alright so far!
> 
> Oh, and "if you survive this".  The -cheek- of you, sir.
> 
> [roll0]
> ...


Lol yea. I loved it. Really got me jazzed for the setting again. Lemme know if you want me to share the file I have the PDFs in.

In any case, I might be cheeky but you, sir, are the king of bad-search-rolls-in-the-one-dungeon-where-you-really-really-need-better-search-rolls lol.

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Lol yea. I loved it. Really got me jazzed for the setting again. Lemme know if you want me to share the file I have the PDFs in.
> 
> In any case, I might be cheeky but you, sir, are the king of bad-search-rolls-in-the-one-dungeon-where-you-really-really-need-better-search-rolls lol.


*Whines*  When I started we had TWO batfriends who had search loaded up!  Spoiler has forsaken me, Oracle has forsaken me.

I'm completely forsook!

----------


## JbeJ275

DonI currently believe Bullock is at home? I intended to come early enough in the day that I could snoop around and set stuff up for a nightmare message in the middle of the night but if the carnival took to long thats understandable.

----------


## Molan

> *Whines*  When I started we had TWO batfriends who had search loaded up!  Spoiler has forsaken me, Oracle has forsaken me.
> 
> I'm completely forsook!


FORSOOK!

But yea it's totally the BG2 thieves hall, lol. My favorite hideout, couldn't resist.

Like Skyrim is cool and all but they basically live in the sewer, y'know?

At any rate do you...wanna try searching again? Before we jank around with these doors?

16 is just like....it's low man. It's low.

Does Kate have any powers that could help this situation? 




> DonI currently believe Bullock is at home? I intended to come early enough in the day that I could snoop around and set stuff up for a nightmare message in the middle of the night but if the carnival took to long thats understandable.


Ooooooooooooooh that was daytime? My bad that's a miscommunication there.

Let's just assume he's not at home, time of day be damned. Easier that way. How do you want to go ahead setting up your surprise IC?

----------


## MrAbdiel

(1d20+7)[*8*] Oh yeah?  Well how about THIS search result!

Badup bap badup bup.

Bwah.

I hope you know, Molan, I am exposing myself to these traps and not gratuitously ghosting through all obstacles to amuse _you._

Edit: Could that roll have gone better?  Yes.

Am I now regretting that I didn't sink the money on those Elixirs of Search?  Again, the answer is yes.

----------


## Molan

> [roll0] Oh yeah?  Well how about THIS search result!
> 
> Badup bap badup bup.
> 
> Bwah.
> 
> I hope you know, Molan, I am exposing myself to these traps and not gratuitously ghosting through all obstacles to amuse _you._
> 
> Edit: Could that roll have gone better?  Yes.
> ...


God...okay...alright. So...let's do this lol.

EDIT: Okay jiggering the handle from a distance was smart. Probably won't work on _every_ trap, but we avoided a dead party member for a round so yay! lol.

----------


## JbeJ275

DC should still be 36 

(1d20+34)[*38*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

that was the first door, huh?  Yeah, I might have to be a little less generous about my approach here!  Haha.

EDIT: Very well, Molan; it is time to go full ghost ninja mode, if THAT is how you want to play it.  I've posted, committing, I guess, about half of my turn; hopefully, I'll earn a description of what's behind four of those doors, and then I can choose which one to end up finishing my turn behind as my ethereal state wears off.

----------


## Molan

> DC should still be 36 
> 
> [roll0]


Well done, that'll do it. *hacker voice* She's in.




> that was the first door, huh?  Yeah, I might have to be a little less generous about my approach here!  Haha.
> 
> EDIT: Very well, Molan; it is time to go full ghost ninja mode, if THAT is how you want to play it.  I've posted, committing, I guess, about half of my turn; hopefully, I'll earn a description of what's behind four of those doors, and then I can choose which one to end up finishing my turn behind as my ethereal state wears off.


See, now we're talking.

No offense but Damien's just real bad at the Rogue-ing part of his job, way better at the ninja bit, lol. Also now that I've seen the route you took in roll20 I can share that all of the doors were trapped, so this is much wiser. 

I'll post IC soon but you should hopefully be pleased with the result.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Well, we can't all be experts at everything! :D

----------


## JbeJ275

> Well, we can't all be experts at everything! :D


Tell that to the lady who figured out how to steal competence from the gods. I can be an expert as long as my spell slots last (god I wish they lasted longer).

----------


## Feathersnow

Hi! Checking in!

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Tell that to the lady who figured out how to steal competence from the gods. I can be an expert as long as my spell slots last (god I wish they lasted longer).


You say that like you weren't one bad roll away from being Killing Joke'd just now!

----------


## JbeJ275

> You say that like you weren't one bad roll away from being Killing Joke'd just now!


I was fine, I had a plan of extraction and everything. True I'd have 100% died if I'd stuck around which is why I made sure not to stick around.

----------


## Molan

> Hi! Checking in!


Hi Feather!

Sorry Kate is sidelined. I'll try to get Damien through this quick as possible so we can get back to awesome Kate stuff.




> You say that like you weren't one bad roll away from being Killing Joke'd just now!


lol. this was great.

Seriously though I wasn't sure how that encounter was going to end but it was PREEEETTY dramatic lol.

----------


## JbeJ275

Originally I was only going to take some of Bullocks discarded hair to aid the nightmare roll, but as is I might dispose of Tetchs body while Im here and freak bullock out with it later.

----------


## Molan

> Originally I was only going to take some of Bullocks discarded hair to aid the nightmare roll, but as is I might dispose of Tetchs body while Im here and freak bullock out with it later.


Dayum, this really is your dark phase lol.

----------


## JbeJ275

Where can I buy the totally unnecessary and actively counterproductive armour spikes?

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Where can I buy the totally unnecessary and actively counterproductive armour spikes?


*Everyone looks at Kate.*

----------


## Molan

> Where can I buy the totally unnecessary and actively counterproductive armour spikes?





> *Everyone looks at Kate.*


Lmfao, I mean he has a point.

But this is Gotham, you can probably pick some up at a corner bodega.

EDIT: Shoot. Abdiel, I wrote that kind of wrong.

It wasn't the third door, it was the fourth. The third door was false, it led nowhere. ("But Molan, was it trapped?" "Oh hell yes of course it was trapped bwahahahahaha.")

Should we edit IC or.....?

----------


## MrAbdiel

Eh.  *Flaps wrist*  Same outcome.

But oooh, ahahaha.. Ah ha. Ha. Hee hee.  Hoo.

This is good gossip.

I might... listen to this a little longer.  Damien is waiting for a dramatic fragment of dialogue to announce his presence on.  Do I recognize any of the voices?

----------


## Molan

> Eh.  *Flaps wrist*  Same outcome.
> 
> But oooh, ahahaha.. Ah ha. Ha. Hee hee.  Hoo.
> 
> This is good gossip.
> 
> I might... listen to this a little longer.  Damien is waiting for a dramatic fragment of dialogue to announce his presence on.  Do I recognize any of the voices?


Yes. Falcone, Velnire, and two others have spoken thus far.

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Yes. Falcone, Velnire, and two others have spoken thus far.


Oh, _shoot_, it's the LT's!

This... may require a distraction.  I hope you're ready, Kate!

----------


## Molan

I honestly didn't plan for this but it really does kind of seem like the perfect setup for Kate now lol.

----------


## Molan

Woooooow Monday really kicked me in the teeth aight guys well I'll try to post tomorrow, feather it can be your move.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Hope your Tuesday is a little friendlier!

----------


## Molan

> Hope your Tuesday is a little friendlier!


It was! Great success.

Okay new post is up. Should be fun.

EDIT: Kate, are you using Amorpha? Just verifying since I didn't see it IC but it's about to become pretty relevant lol.

EDIT TO THE EDIT: Nevermind, I just reread "Defensive powers". Noted. So Amorpha and braced, anything else? Trying to figure out the miss chance and various AC bonuses/total for my rolls lol.

----------


## Feathersnow

With all defensive buffs up, I have an AC ofv25 and a miss chance of 20%, as noted in my character sheet.  I can use the powers as a reaction, so they are assumed to always be in effect.

----------


## Molan

> With all defensive buffs up, I have an AC ofv25 and a miss chance of 20%, as noted in my character sheet.  I can use the powers as a reaction, so they are assumed to always be in effect.


Word. Sounds good!

----------


## JbeJ275

I just want to check, did the others plan on checking out the Chaarl? I dont want to progress this scene too much if thatll effect their timeline

----------


## MrAbdiel

Time permitting, sure; but it depends on how beat-up-and-hostage'd we get.

----------


## Molan

> I just want to check, did the others plan on checking out the Chaarl? I dont want to progress this scene too much if thatll effect their timeline


This is a good point, but also, were you wanting the party (Kate and Damien, specifically) to find you here?

----------


## JbeJ275

No, but I dont want to deny them the opportunity through cunning use of meta knowledge. Ill probably talk to fox for a bit but I dont want to finish the scene without them there unless theyre significantly delayed with their stuff

----------


## Molan

Yea....so........


...........



.....You might just wanna go ahead and finish the Chraal mission, lol. 


....There's like....a _tiny_ chance they won't make it back tonight.


 :Small Eek:

----------


## JbeJ275

Well, this is gonna be very awkward if the one going through the emotional breakdown is the only one that survives.

----------


## Molan

> Well, this is gonna be very awkward if the one going through the emotional breakdown is the only one that survives.


Right?? Talk about darkest timeline.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Well.

Ow.

Well, we can finesse this into a stylish retreat, I think.  But I am required to  make some minor objections, not as a bad sport but as my own best advocate!


We hadn't rolled initiative yet; and they are all likely to act first because they are the ones swinging first.  But!  I'm _not_ sure they're entitled to a surprise round.  Damien certainly knows how wildly hostile the room he was in happened to be - he put away the vial to free up his hand from the display, but his shurikens come to hand freely when needed, so he hasn't made the mistake of thinking he's not in a hostile environment with a spell and a crossbow trained on him.  Likewise, Kate certainly doesn't see her opponents coming because they're invisible - but she's _aware_ they're moving to engage her because she was explicitly warned about numbers and imminent threat.

There comes a question of what 'unaware' means.  If it means _invisible and unheard_, then I'm going to want someone to cast silence on me every combat so I can trigger surprise rounds mid-combat.  But if 'unaware' means 'unaware that they are involved in a fight right now', which I would suggest it does, I think it can't apply to Kate standing in the hallway, poleaxe ready, anticipating three vicious rogues to attack her from any angle perhaps unseen.

With this in mind, the likely scenario is 'roll initiative'.  If the enemy goes first, then we're badly wounded and next; if we go first, then we are stuck in a holding pattern waiting for the enemy to attack or agree to terms. Then it's their turn, and they maul us, and we're next.

In conclusion your honor, I would like to say I think I've proven that the characters are sufficiently aware of danger that the enemy is entitled to one, but not two rounds of tearing us apart like soggy paper before we can act.

I rest my case.

----------


## Molan

The court has heard your request; does counsel motion that all parties involved roll for initiative in order to settle the dispute? 

Kate is flanked either way, so assuming all rolls still allow at least two thieves in her room to go first, she still eats the sneak die.

Damien might have an opportunity to avoid getting shot; Kate has a shot to skeddadle if she changes her mind about the odds, though I might object to that depending on the circumstances.

How does counsel move?

----------


## MrAbdiel

We respectfully agree to your terms,  your honor.

(1d20+7)[*10*] for Damien's initiative!

EDIT:  *Murmurs to client.*  _When I set you up like this you can't just roll like that. You're blowing it, okay? You're blowing it._

----------


## MrAbdiel

Oh, and for my favorite sub-game-game, _Guess Molan's Inspirations_, I'm thinking Falcone's speech was half Falcone in Batman Begins ("So don't come down here with your anger; this is a world you'll never understand.  And people always fear... what they don't understand.")

And half Nice Guy Eddie, in Reservoir dogs. ("...He kept his mouth shut.  He did his time like a man.  He did four years for us.  You're telling me a good friend of mine, who did four years for my father, who in four years never made a deal no matter what was angled infront of him, you're telling me now that this man is free and we're making good on our commitment to him, he's just gonna DECIDE out of the BLUE to rip us off?")

How'd I do?

----------


## Molan

> Oh, and for my favorite sub-game-game, _Guess Molan's Inspirations_, I'm thinking Falcone's speech was half Falcone in Batman Begins ("So don't come down here with your anger; this is a world you'll never understand.  And people always fear... what they don't understand.")
> 
> And half Nice Guy Eddie, in Reservoir dogs. ("...He kept his mouth shut.  He did his time like a man.  He did four years for us.  You're telling me a good friend of mine, who did four years for my father, who in four years never made a deal no matter what was angled infront of him, you're telling me now that this man is free and we're making good on our commitment to him, he's just gonna DECIDE out of the BLUE to rip us off?")
> 
> How'd I do?


Bwahahahaha. Damnit.

So, yes, although Falcone from the newest "The Batman" movie also had a similar vibe to Falcone from Batman Begins, sort of "Oh you think such and so was a saint? Guess what" kind of a vibe.

But yea that was pretty much it lol.

----------


## Molan

I'll wait for Feather's initiative before I rejigger the post.

----------


## Feathersnow

I use my power to skip initiative and run away

----------


## Molan

Okay. Lady knows what she wants. In that case, you can reverse your damage taken, you'll have denied the Thieves. 

Now...let's see if Damien lives...lol.

EDIT: Nope our boy's in trouble lol.

J/K i'm sure he can just ki himself out of this sticky situation, there's always healing options out of combat. I'll edit things so Kate doesn't get skewered and Abdiel can go assuming that Alberto did in fact shoot him, but he is not in fact dead.

----------


## Molan

Aaaaayyyyyyeeeeeee I was gonna post tonight but I'm dead and I can't now lol. Post tomorrow though!

----------


## Molan

Noooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

You guys. You guys. You guys.

I just wrote....a SUPER long...dialogue and plot heavy post.

Like....so...so long. Been at it for thirty minutes....

...my laptop just...selected it all....and it all got deleted!!!!!!!!

THEN IT AUTOSAVED IMMEDIATELY AFTERWARDS!!!!!

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuggggggggggggggggggggggggghhhhhhhh  hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

I can't. I'm sorry. I had a huge post for you. Revealed cool stuff too. It's all dead now. Good night.

(I'll....I'll try to do this again tomorrow. Idk.)

----------


## MrAbdiel

Ahhhh!  Noooo!

CTRL-z did not save you?  Forsaken!

Sorry man.  I know the feels.  See you when you're up to it.

----------


## Molan

Nope. One extra keystroke, not sure what it was. Whole thing nuked. Devastated.

----------


## Molan

UGH. I did it, kind of. Feel like death today.

Abdiel you can make a move at any time.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Posted!  Sorry for the delay, I had it in my head I was waiting for an action to resolve, though I can't for the life of me imagine what it is, now.

Damien's ninja'ing out, for sure.  What a bust!  How was I to know Kysel Velnire was Falcone's best bosom chum from the old days, and not just a trusted but expendable henchman?

I added in some league-of-shadows flashback stuff for flavor.  If that conflicts with something you have established that I do or do not know about, Molan, feel free to retroactively treat that as a misremembered memory brought on by weird assassin drug rituals.

----------


## JbeJ275

See, I was thinking about how to respond and the temptation to do cinematic contrasting storylines with Damiens league of shadows flashback and Oracles new philosophy of casting first is great indeed.

----------


## MrAbdiel

> See, I was thinking about how to respond and the temptation to do cinematic contrasting storylines with Damiens league of shadows flashback and Oracles new philosophy of casting first is great indeed.


The quickest way to overcome temptation is to yield to it!

----------


## Molan

> Posted!  Sorry for the delay, I had it in my head I was waiting for an action to resolve, though I can't for the life of me imagine what it is, now.
> 
> Damien's ninja'ing out, for sure.  What a bust!  How was I to know Kysel Velnire was Falcone's best bosom chum from the old days, and not just a trusted but expendable henchman?
> 
> I added in some league-of-shadows flashback stuff for flavor.  If that conflicts with something you have established that I do or do not know about, Molan, feel free to retroactively treat that as a misremembered memory brought on by weird assassin drug rituals.


_What!?_ Retract that? Hell no, that was awesome. We're keeping it all in.




> See, I was thinking about how to respond and the temptation to do cinematic contrasting storylines with Damiens league of shadows flashback and Oracles new philosophy of casting first is great indeed.


Yeeeeesssssss! Please do!

**********************

EDIT: Idk why but Kate is beginning to have a real strong Rosa Diaz from Brooklyn 99 in my head lol.

----------


## Molan

......also.

....I'm just gonna, leave this here....

.....just in case it gets missed.

"_He steals this thing -- they call it the Eye of Ymir, in the old texts. Now I hear it's called something else. Anyway, big fuggin' magical diamond. People still come to The Village today and pay money just to see it. He steals it -- impossible fuggin' job -- and him and his crew use it to drop an entire winter snowstorm over The Narrows._

----------


## MrAbdiel

> ......also.
> 
> ....I'm just gonna, leave this here....
> 
> .....just in case it gets missed.
> 
> "_He steals this thing -- they call it the Eye of Ymir, in the old texts. Now I hear it's called something else. Anyway, big fuggin' magical diamond. People still come to The Village today and pay money just to see it. He steals it -- impossible fuggin' job -- and him and his crew use it to drop an entire winter snowstorm over The Narrows._


. Ahahah, okay.  So he DID tell me where it was.  Weird.  Hmm.

----------


## Molan

> . Ahahah, okay.  So he DID tell me where it was.  Weird.  Hmm.


You got him yappin'! He got careless. I wanted to reward your super dramatic entrance lol.

Seems like you ought to be able to combine your previous plan with the updated Intel.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Awesome.  Okay, well that wasn't the huge fail I was afraid it was!  Presuming we're all aware the Chraal's coming in today, then Damien would try to drag Kate in that direction; though we might well arrive long after Barb's gone.  My main hope is to catch up with fox - I badly need chemical heals.

I find myself googling "cheap 3.5e healing items list" presently... but I'm looking for an option less cheeseball than having four or five belts of healing in my bag that I swap out as I need them, then put them back on the shelf to recharge for a day...

----------


## Molan

> Awesome.  Okay, well that wasn't the huge fail I was afraid it was!  Presuming we're all aware the Chraal's coming in today, then Damien would try to drag Kate in that direction; though we might well arrive long after Barb's gone.  My main hope is to catch up with fox - I badly need chemical heals.
> 
> I find myself googling "cheap 3.5e healing items list" presently... but I'm looking for an option less cheeseball than having four or five belts of healing in my bag that I swap out as I need them, then put them back on the shelf to recharge for a day...


Yea, economically speaking there are some barriers (cost) to manufactured healing because the devs didn't want to take jobs away from clerics and druids lol.

----------


## Molan

Sorry guys. Been a loooooooooooooooong week.

After tomorrow i'm off for like 10 days. Gonna be lotsa posting during that time, promise lol.

----------


## MrAbdiel

We'll try and keep up!

Also I should have mentioned it, but if Questor is a closer visit than Fox at the Docks (in his socks eating lox) then Damien will definately take Kane up on her invitation to get get some healy dealies there.  This kid is in bad shape.

----------


## Molan

> We'll try and keep up!
> 
> Also I should have mentioned it, but if Questor is a closer visit than Fox at the Docks (in his socks eating lox) then Damien will definately take Kane up on her invitation to get get some healy dealies there.  This kid is in bad shape.


Okay yea, Questor is slightly closer as she's babysitting Verena. I'll have you guys go there.

----------


## Molan

I posted! Glory be! The Dark Knights are back bebeeeee!!!!!

----------


## JbeJ275

Oracle has cast a new even more powerful spell where she begins to subsume the identity of Questor into her own.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Thaaaaank you auntie Questor.  Damien is fully healed.

Well, hey; if we have Verena at this safehouse, and we know the Chraal's coming in today, then we're gonna have to meet up anyway.  But I suppose the plan is probably to bring the captain to his daughter, and then get them out of the city Re: Fox-In-Sox's plan.  We could just sit tight, or we could all jump in the car and head to the docks now.

I just don't want to force Oracle's and our scenes to merge prematurely, if JBE's plan is for Oracle to bug out again; no need to create a coincidence if the timeline isn't realistic.

----------


## JbeJ275

I dont plan to immediately bug out so dont worry too much about moving your timeline forward

----------


## Molan

> Oracle has cast a new even more powerful spell where she begins to subsume the identity of Questor into her own.


Damnit!

Idk why I keep doing that lol.

----------


## JbeJ275

Im gonna do my rolls to determine how things unfold.

Bluff: (1d20+5)[*22*]
Diplomacy: (1d20+5)[*7*]

----------


## Molan

Thank god you guys are so patient lol. I've been sick like all week. For like the 400th time this year somehow.

Jbe you're up!

----------


## Molan

Feels like we should let JBE resolve Barbara's thing first before the reset...thoughts?

----------


## JbeJ275

Sorry for the delay, Christmas was mad, clear to go again now.

----------


## Molan

Agreed, we got reaaaaaally slow moving this month but I think this RP is worth hashing out. Or attempting to. Let me know how I'm doing.

----------


## JbeJ275

Yeah, Christmas always is kind of like this. That said, I think were getting the gang back together. Oh and your RP so far has been great.

----------


## Molan

> Yeah, Christmas always is kind of like this. That said, I think were getting the gang back together. Oh and your RP so far has been great.


Yay! Thank you!

----------


## MrAbdiel

Woo!  Band!  Together!

Only _some_ lingering frictions!


Damien's instinct, after I thought about it, was to head back home, and let Fox's handoff of Verena happen with fiddling.  But you're the master of time and coincidences, Molan; if you want us to meet up on the road or something, that works; otherwise, I guess it's most likely we'll regroup back at the bat cave!

----------


## Molan

Okay! You're in the batcave! I open it up to the three of you to weigh in with what you've done, what questions you have (IC) or what you want to / intend to do next.

----------


## JbeJ275

One minor thing, I do want to send a nightmare message to Bullock before the end of the day, but we can do that inn spoiler boxes while still progressing the scene if that works for you.

----------


## Molan

> One minor thing, I do want to send a nightmare message to Bullock before the end of the day, but we can do that inn spoiler boxes while still progressing the scene if that works for you.


Ok yea totally, that works

----------


## Molan

Waiting for Abdiel and Feather before I chime back in.

Buuuuuuut...Bullock fails his Save, Jbe.

----------


## Molan

Also, after discussing with Abdiel, I've tried to come up with a bit of an indicator system for the relative "heat" (how close we are to time lapsing moving the plot forward) of the various side quests you have going on.

*Thieves Guild* - The Gotham Thieves Guild is in trouble. One of the City's preeminent organized crime organizations, the Guild's troubles are racking up. They're under pressure from the Downtown gangs (Dark Market, House Cobblepott), they lost their Fort Clinton territory, and their corrupt connections with the City's leadership are under attack from multiple sources, including the False Face Society. The party has a path to kneecapping the Guild's Underboss, Kysel Velnire, and knows where Boss Falcone's Guild Hall is hidden. Finally, the assassin "Padfoot" is now likely on the move, meaning the Thieves are as likely to strike out at their intended enemies as they are to be struck. Something will happen this week.
*The False Face Society* - House Sionis is dead. Their princeling and heir, Roman, appears to have destroyed his family and seized their assets for himself. Sionis controls a large and well armed army and likely the Craftsman's Guild to boot, plus who knows what else. He's intent on decapitating the city's leadership, and doesn't have the Penguin's patience about it. The Black Mask could strike again at any time, but you have no idea where he currently is or what he's up to.
*House Cobblepott* - The Cobblepotts are rich, powerful, and well armed, and control significant chunks of Gotham's "daylight" and "night time" worlds. Their patriarch, Oswald, is trying to decapitate House James and take over, but needs backing from the Wizard's College to do it. However, recently, Oswald overreached, and his enterprise is currently under serious investigation by city authorities, backed by the military strength of House Blackgate. Things are currently at a standstill, but the stakes are high.
*SCI Cult* - Oracle discovered a cult that seems very likely to be responsible for the attacks against the Bard's Guild. The cult appears to be mimicking the terror campaign of the old Fools' Guild that had harassed the Bards years earlier, until the Dark Knight threw their leader, the "Jester", into Arkham and destroyed their organization. Oracle disrupted one of their initiation ceremonies but so far they've been slow rolling their attacks, drawing fury and terror from the Bards but few others. However, the Bards' anger poses a political problem -- they hold Houses James and Gordon responsible for protecting them, something the latter two organizations have so far been unable to accomplish.
*Justicar Corruption* - Some excellent detective work, a lot of it on Oracle's part, has revealed the extent and nature of corruption among the Justicar ranks. It's bad, but not unsolvable. A huge amount of the influence wielded over individual and groups of Justicars comes from the Thieves Guild itself; going after corrupt Justicars, taking down the Thieves, or both will seriously help move the needle. However, there are currently no events urgently moving this issue -- with the exception of the terror operations Oracle is currently in the middle of.
*House James' Fragility* - After House Wayne fell, House James became the new rulers of Gotham after a bitter power struggle. They're weak, somewhat corrupt, and not well respected, leading to a slow burning political crisis. The biggest problem with the James' is that they can't really protect themselves, but so long as none of the other factions can overthrow them, the city is preserved from outright chaos.
*The Eye of Ymir* - Kysel Velnire made a name for himself stealing a powerful artifact -- the Eye of Ymir. Spoiler knows that a powerful wizard -- Lord Victor Fries -- wants to get his hands on the Eye, and he has a deal with the leader of the "House Kyle" rogues gang to get it for him. The "Cat Woman" has offered a valuable reward for anyone who helps her take it, but so far the Bat Family has not completed the operation. Something is going to give, and soon. Either the Cat will grow impatient and make a move for the Eye herself -- thus nullifying any interest she has in dispensing a quest reward -- or Fries will get tired of waiting and enact his vengeance on the Kyle Gang for failing to produce the artifact. Either way, time is running out quickly.
*The Dark Market* - Run by a nefarious and crooked convicted halfling named Baron Zucco, the Dark Market is one of the oldest organized crime organizations in Gotham. They've been trying to push north into Midtown after losing much of their territory after the Dark Knight threw Zucco into prison, but they haven't yet been successful. The Dark Knights successfully stopped the Market's takeover and infiltration of the Merchants' Guild, and Dark Market rogues were present at Chelsea Motte, where the criminals attacking the Justicars were very publicly defeated. Zucco got out of prison thanks to intervention by Oswald Cobblepott -- and with their patrons under investigation, the Market is currently forced to lay low, very low. They're weak, but not going anywhere.
*House Tetch* - Oracle was able to determine that the Tetch's were involved in quite a lot of criminal activity, including working with the Thieves and the Cobblepotts _and_ being involved in Justicar corruption. However, no one has heard much from them since the attack at Hill Hall. Rumors on the street indicate they're upset about something...but only the Tetch's and maybe Oracle, know exactly what about.
*House Nigma* - The Nigma's were thwarted when the Dark Knights visited one of their lairs on South Channel Island and freed the hostage they'd taken, a girl named Verena. The Nigmas are likely still very unhappy about the intervention, but no one has heard from them since the events on SCI. The Nigmas aren't into big armed forces like some of the other Houses. Their physical headquarters is defended by elven duskblades, but most of their power base lies in a secret byzantine network of spies. The Nigma's likely have spies everywhere in the city; learning about their plans may depend on finding and cracking some of these informants.
*The Merchant's Guild* - When you first met them, the Merchants Guild were on the verge of collapse. Now, they've re-established their control over their docklands and are making money again, employing the once-desperate people of the Fort Clinton Slums and moving large amounts of Arcana - all thanks to the Knights. There's no immediate threats to the Merchants; they'd like to spread their influence throughout Midtown, by pushing out the crooked forces that run it, and eventually take over their own power base -- the Merchant's Guild Tower -- much of which is currently abandoned. However, without help or a new attack from an enemy, their status is unlikely to change any time soon.
*The Bat / House Dent* - A horrific bat-like monster is terrorizing Gotham. No one knows when it will show up or why, but you're aware that Bruce had previously fought a beast just like it -- and was nearly killed in the process. Bruce, Alfred, and Richard all believe that this monster can't be beaten by conventional means alone -- defeating it requires a pair of artifacts. One is a sacred magical book, which the party has already secured. The other is a magical "cypher" which will unlock its use. However, the villains of Gotham believe that rather than destroy the beast, it'd be in their best interests to control it -- the Monster appears to be one of the only things in the city that the Mages' College fears. Preventing them from taking it over will be vital to saving the city. The bad guys all believe that the "House Dent" Gang controls the means to capturing the beast -- though it's not clear whether that's actually true or just a misconception based on the botched heist at the Vaults. Only one thing is certain -- Harvey Dent and his minions are now some of the most sought after and wanted people in Gotham's underworld.

*Red*: Hot Plot. Events surrounding this plot line are heating up, and you can probably expect major action to occur within the week, whether you get involved or not.
*Orange*: Unstable. It's hard to gauge what's happening in this plot without more direct intervention, but things have been set in motion that cannot be undone.
*Yellow*: Precarious. Events in this plot are not currently moving. However, other changes to the layout of Gotham, or actions by the heroes, could tip this plotline into motion.
*Green*: Slow Burning. Things are in motion, but there's no urgent or immediate urgency -- players are likely to take their time getting what / where they want.
*Blue*: Cool Plot. The plot is active, you've interacted with it, but the key players are coasting at this time, and their status is unlikely to change at all without outside influence.

Hope this helps! Tell me what you think!

----------


## MrAbdiel

This is awesome and extremely helpful for me.  Lets get that gem!

----------


## JbeJ275

Thats brilliant, I love the system and its a good sign of how things have gone. Its also a good refresher for other reasons, I was sceptical that getting the gem would just lead Velnire to lash out in at attempt to maintain their power base but if there are other interests involved it might be the play we need to make anyway.

----------


## Molan

Sweet. Glad you like it. I'll wait for a post from Damien/Oracle and with any luck we can set up the next mission. Are we doing more with the Bullock thing given that he failed his save?

----------


## Molan

Okay, I've already got the next one ready, so all I need from people is what you want to use the two days downtime for, then Stephanie will come back with her Gather Info and Know: Local Results and set up the premise for the heist!

You can post your downtime actions IC or OOC, but Jbe I replied to the Bullock nightmare.

----------


## JbeJ275

Im obviously gonna do some spell copying, and maybe shopping for scrolls, does anyone have anything they want scribed on in advance of our adventure?

----------


## Molan

Okie dokes, pick your poison Dark Knights!

Jbe do we have more to do on the nightmare scene with old Detective Bullock?

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Okie dokes, pick your poison Dark Knights!




Oh, you mean metaphorical poison.

----------


## Molan

> Oh, you mean metaphorical poison.


Hey, it could also be real poison! Lol.

I hope that scene made sense. I wanted to give the feeling of one of those pre-heist montages where you can see like how they got the intel, ocean's 11 style, before the whole thing went down.

EDIT: Whoops, almost forgot the nightmare bit. Fixed!

----------


## Molan

Oooooooookay! Let me know what you think!

----------


## MrAbdiel

Alright!  In the short downtime, I bought a bunch of potions of low levels - lesser vigor, some more longstrider, one see invisibility, two gravestrike (I had about 5 before but I think I distributed them to the team and I've lost track of them since!) - and also the bracers of armor +1 I was eyeing up.  Two shots of "Nerv" from Complete Scoundrel (+2 Alchemical bonus against fear).  If the batcave can spot me any extra Purple Worm Venoms, I'll take 'em, since strength drain works just fine against the nerds we're hunting.  A listening cone too, since they're so cheap and I might as well, and it seems easy enough to get!  Camouflage kit I'll use 1/10 Uses of before we set out.

I suspect Nightwing has better spot and search than Damien.  Damien will refuse to be more than a close second to whoever is going first, but his keen senses are his ears, and has to cope with the fact he is trusting other eyes.

----------


## JbeJ275

Im tempted to drop a clairvoyance and clairaudience here, and probably an arcane sight to. Lets map this situation out then make sure we hit it right.

----------


## Molan

> Alright!  In the short downtime, I bought a bunch of potions of low levels - lesser vigor, some more longstrider, one see invisibility, two gravestrike (I had about 5 before but I think I distributed them to the team and I've lost track of them since!) - and also the bracers of armor +1 I was eyeing up.  Two shots of "Nerv" from Complete Scoundrel (+2 Alchemical bonus against fear).  If the batcave can spot me any extra Purple Worm Venoms, I'll take 'em, since strength drain works just fine against the nerds we're hunting.  A listening cone too, since they're so cheap and I might as well, and it seems easy enough to get!  Camouflage kit I'll use 1/10 Uses of before we set out.
> 
> I suspect Nightwing has better spot and search than Damien.  Damien will refuse to be more than a close second to whoever is going first, but his keen senses are his ears, and has to cope with the fact he is trusting other eyes.


Okay cool. Batcave can cover four vials. Nightwing definitely has better Spot than Damien does. Plus Oracle can help.




> Im tempted to drop a clairvoyance and clairaudience here, and probably an arcane sight to. Lets map this situation out then make sure we hit it right.


Okay, got it.

----------


## JbeJ275

Also Im ready to post on the combat stuff, but am I missing something on the bullock thing that would be helpful to us long term beyond him giving Babs all the evidence of corruption and leaving the city forever?

----------


## Molan

> Also Im ready to post on the combat stuff, but am I missing something on the bullock thing that would be helpful to us long term beyond him giving Babs all the evidence of corruption and leaving the city forever?


Ah, this web of lies and deception I spin...

...trying to remember what the heck I had him connected with. Obviously, he's bought by multiple parties, but I can't remember which other big players he could help incriminate based on the evidence you guys already collected...

...really need a better way to organize plot progression lol.

Okay let's recap. Based on the evidence you've gotten, you know:
1. He's dirty (early sleuthing by Oracle).
2. He was doing jobs for the Mad Hatter before...you know...
3. He was taking bribes from the Thieves Guild (multiple sources).

So...I would squeeze him for the following:
1. Known Lawmen (noble Justicars, typically poor knights), who are on the take.
2. Any of the Bloodhounds in his ring.
3. Names of any Thieves Guild or noble house members (likely not high level leaders, but mid level managers) who have used bribes or blackmail _on_ the Justicars. If the cops round _them_ up, they can collect evidence on which Justicars were bought.

All in, you could probably aim for squeezing upwards of 30 names out of him. That'll probably require that you write down whatever he says, I assume you can hear all this through the dream, right? 

Then you can decide how to deploy the intel.

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Okay cool. Batcave can cover four vials.


Nice.  I'll goop-up a pair of shuriken to have 'em ready.

----------


## Molan

Okie dokes! Call the ball!

EDIT: Oh. Also. Feather / Jbe, if I look at your character sheets is there a quick reference to see what powers you know / spells you have prepared for today?

And Jbe you still have some charges left in that wand, right?

----------


## JbeJ275

In the spells known column the ones on the left are all the ones I know and the ones on the right are the ones for today, with Xs meaning spells I cast already.

And rn all of my wands still have castings, I havent used any of them more than a few times each.

----------


## Feathersnow

> Okie dokes! Call the ball!
> 
> EDIT: Oh. Also. Feather / Jbe, if I look at your character sheets is there a quick reference to see what powers you know / spells you have prepared for today?
> 
> And Jbe you still have some charges left in that wand, right?


Whoops!  I have forgotten to properly update my character sheet or it got reverted some how.

My spells known and numeric stats should be accurate. 

I only know a few powers, they are listed by level

----------


## Molan

> In the spells known column the ones on the left are all the ones I know and the ones on the right are the ones for today, with Xs meaning spells I cast already.
> 
> And rn all of my wands still have castings, I havent used any of them more than a few times each.





> Whoops!  I have forgotten to properly update my character sheet or it got reverted some how.
> 
> My spells known and numeric stats should be accurate. 
> 
> I only know a few powers, they are listed by level


Great! Thanks! Let me know if you guys want to take any other actions before opening the door.

----------


## JbeJ275

Spot: (1d20+7)[*13*]
 Search:(1d20+30)[*41*], 
Listen: (1d20+17)[*26*]
Sense Motive: (1d20+5)[*24*]

Id also like to spend the seconds to consider the area inside my emendation with Detect Secret Doors and to be annoyed that find traps is a cleric spell.

----------


## Molan

> Spot: [roll0]
>  Search:[roll1], 
> Listen: [roll2]
> Sense Motive: [roll3]
> 
> Id also like to spend the seconds to consider the area inside my emendation with Detect Secret Doors and to be annoyed that find traps is a cleric spell.


Okay cool.

Your Spot check turns up nothing.
Your Sense Motive, however, reveals a rather unconvincing Bluff on Nightwing's part -- he may be nimble but he's a poor liar.
You Search the area and find the following: the door's locked, but the mechanism is rusty and likely easily broken. The door itself is trapped by a bizarrely simple trap door directly in front of it. You can attempt to disarm it but are unsure of how the trap door would be a reliable deterrent for such a dangerous criminal's hideout.

Finally, the brick Nightwing had inspected has a curious symbol on it; a ring, with several smaller partial/broken rings inside of it. It's clearly a sigil of some kind, but you can't tell for whom. Three runes you also don't recognized are carved below it, but the brick does not hide the mechanism for any secret doors. A Decipher Script attempt could tackle the rune meaning, otherwise you're clueless.

Finally, Listen reveals there are voices behind the door. They're not whispering, but thanks to the door and the environment they are incredibly faint. It's hard to tell how far away the voices are, or if they're behind multiple other doors past this one or not.

*Spoiler: OOC: Damien Only*
Show

*Spoiler: I told you last time, this is for Damien.*
Show

*Spoiler: Are you from Australia? Then go away.*
Show

*Spoiler: Okay...last warning...spoilers ahead.*
Show

You will need to use your own Search to spot the sigil unless Oracle points it out, otherwise you don't notice it and will have to ignore it. However, if she points it out, you'll recognize it immediately as the League of Shadows symbol. Problem is, you can recognize that the sigil is there as a directional marker, but you don't super remember the relevance of the runes below it in order to decipher their instruction. You can attempt to roll an Intelligence check to try to remember how the rune markers work.

----------


## JbeJ275

Hang on what is he bluffing about? Just that he did in fact see something far more important than he initially let on? Or is that whats behind the spoiler and you were referring to Oracle not Scion?

----------


## Molan

He bluffed about seeing something and he was bluffing about it's relevance, in case you noticed it anyway.

Oracle can tell he was concealing something, and identified the presence of the sigil and runes herself, and even checked to make sure it didn't lead to a secret passage. 

But so far as it's significance...that truth is cancelled from her.

----------


## JbeJ275

See I can still cast the old reliable detect thoughts, but it might be considered rude and probably isnt mission relevant so Ill save my slots for now and circle back if I havent figured it out in a while.

----------


## Molan

> See I can still cast the old reliable detect thoughts, but it might be considered rude and probably isnt mission relevant so Ill save my slots for now and circle back if I havent figured it out in a while.


True! Lol. And I'd say that he's a hard target for mind affecting spells but the Hatter worked him over so....maybe not hahaja

----------


## MrAbdiel

Well, I've already rolled a listen and spot; but I'll make the other checks as presently:

*Spoiler: Checks:*
Show

*SenseMotive* - (1d20+10)[*20*]
*Search* - (1d20+7)[*12*]
*IntCheckIncaseIMissedSomething* - (1d20+2)[*9*]


Depending on if I notice anything, I might consider ghosting past the door to see what we see.

----------


## Molan

Damien also notices that Richard is bluffing, but his Search returns no results. Intelligence check also fails.

----------


## Molan

> Well, I've already rolled a listen and spot; but I'll make the other checks as presently:
> 
> *Spoiler: Checks:*
> Show
> 
> [roll0]
> [roll1]
> [roll2]
> 
> ...


Are you gonna ghost past the door?

----------


## JbeJ275

Well lets try out the rings meaning in case it's important:
Decipher Script: (1d20+13)[*21*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Are you gonna ghost past the door?


He intents to; but the last time he took a unilateral action, after the subsequent events unfolded, Oracle was sent scything off into the Gotham underbelly on a jet of vengeance, so he's trying to be something like 'respectful'.  But presuming no one says something like "NO YOU DUMBDUMB LET ME CAST CLAIRVOYANCE" then he's ghosting!  1 Ki point, slide through the wall up to 30 ft; look around and if it doesn't seem obviously unsafe to manifest, he'll  move to somewhere in the room that seems vanishingly unlikely to be trapped and de-etherealize.

----------


## Molan

> Well lets try out the rings meaning in case it's important:
> Decipher Script: [roll0]


You still don't know what the sigil with the rings means; its purpose is lost to you, but it looks like the kind of gangland wall markings or tags that different low life groups use to mark territory.

The runes below it, however, appear to have an internal sequence they follow. You don't have the cypher, but as best you can tell they function as a directional system, almost like this section of the sewer has an "address". There should be a specific number of runes in the set, and as you get closer to your destination -- likely some kind of safehouse -- the runes at the bottom of each sigil should follow the sequence until you reach your destination.

That would help other sewer rats looking to find the endpoint avoid getting lost. Unfortunately, without the key to determine the runes in the set and the sequence they follow, you can't really use the code to find what they point to. Are you *at* the hideout they were etched to indicate? Or is the real destination somewhere else?

One thing you feel confident about is this -- it doesn't appear to be related to the Thieves Guild. If for no other reason than the Thieves just seem to love slapping their skull key sigil onto everything, however unwise that might sometimes be. This ringed sigil is different. An interesting mystery, but so far one of questionable value.

----------


## MrAbdiel

I continue to ninj'!  This trapdoor might not be a secret entrance -it might just be a "No Black Puddings Allowed" measure; but it's worth a check.

----------


## Molan

> I continue to ninj'!  This trapdoor might not be a secret entrance -it might just be a "No Black Puddings Allowed" measure; but it's worth a check.


Hmmm.

Hey. So. Just...want to be sure. Do you have gear or a class feature I forgot about that would guarantee you'd pierce an illusion?

Not that it matters...or anything...just...making sure I didn't miss something.......

----------


## JbeJ275

If it's a door specifically meant to be hidden then it should have pinged for me the moment I spent a round considering it.

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Hmmm.
> 
> Hey. So. Just...want to be sure. Do you have gear or a class feature I forgot about that would guarantee you'd pierce an illusion?
> 
> Not that it matters...or anything...just...making sure I didn't miss something.......


Nope, you are the smart and I am the dumb.  I don't know why I thought being Ethereal meant you saw through illusions.  I think my brain is porting in a rule from another game system, but no, there's nothing Damien would have that would see through illusions and.. he's not quite boastful enough to lie about that, so I'm just going to.. .retract that. O_O  Sorry.

----------


## Molan

> If it's a door specifically meant to be hidden then it should have pinged for me the moment I spent a round considering it.


Damien saw the room but Barbara did not; he went ethereal to bypass the door and scoped out the next chamber, which was rather large, but he failed to detect any exits.

Should your hidden-door-dar detect something even if you can't see it? And it's in another room? What kind of range are we talking here?




> Nope, you are the smart and I am the dumb.  I don't know why I thought being Ethereal meant you saw through illusions.  I think my brain is porting in a rule from another game system, but no, there's nothing Damien would have that would see through illusions and.. he's not quite boastful enough to lie about that, so I'm just going to.. .retract that. O_O  Sorry.


Lol okay cool. Just freaked me out there for a second.

----------


## MrAbdiel

"Actually, you've been operating under the illusion that you aren't being dissolved by slimes for three turns now.  Let me roll some back-damage."

----------


## JbeJ275

> Damien saw the room but Barbara did not; he went ethereal to bypass the door and scoped out the next chamber, which was rather large, but he failed to detect any exits.
> 
> Should your hidden-door-dar detect something even if you can't see it? And it's in another room? What kind of range are we talking here?
> 
> 
> 
> Lol okay cool. Just freaked me out there for a second.


Yes, it doesnt give me the exact location if were not in the same room, only a general direction but it will still notify me that one exists in range. And its in a 60ft cone from where I am now. It can be stopped by especially think walls but unless the iron door is particularly bulky I should still get through it.

How large did Damien reckon the chamber was?

----------


## Molan

> Yes, it doesnt give me the exact location if were not in the same room, only a general direction but it will still notify me that one exists in range. And its in a 60ft cone from where I am now.
> 
> How large did Damien reckon the chamber was?


Hot damn. Okay, so it's *juuuuuuust* barely, you are literally 55 feet away given where you're standing, but you DO actually ping an invisible door "north-ish" of you.

That is not to say the following room is 55' long; that is to say ORACLE by nature of the shape of the outer passage and where we already established folks are standing/acting, is 55' away from it.

----------


## JbeJ275

Okay, thanks let me edit my post.

----------


## Molan

> "Actually, you've been operating under the illusion that you aren't being dissolved by slimes for three turns now.  Let me roll some back-damage."


LOL I missed this the first go-round. On mobile rn so it keeps bouncing around

----------


## Feathersnow

Kate has been burning through power points to keep up telecommunications.  She should probably just join the group if we have reached a relatively new area.

----------


## JbeJ275

Post edited. Being much meaner to Damien this time round.

----------


## Molan

> "Actually, you've been operating under the illusion that you aren't being dissolved by slimes for three turns now.  Let me roll some back-damage."





> Kate has been burning through power points to keep up telecommunications.  She should probably just join the group if we have reached a relatively new area.





> Post edited. Being much meaner to Damien this time round.


Okay. Last question. 

Given Oracle's dialogue with Damien, do we want to let him finish spelunking the trap tunnel before we move into the door so Oracle can locate the hidden door?

Or, Abdiel, did you want to retcon jumping in based on Oracle's snap @ you?

I shall abide either decision and post IC accordingly.

----------


## MrAbdiel

I think I'll lay that decision at Nightwing's feet - since Damien's instinct to search the tunnel requires him to pass the lantern and hold the rope.  If Grayson sides with Gordon, Damien will sullenly abide; if he's willing to delay for a minute to permit the spelunking, he'll take the opportunity.  It's literally about 30 seconds of diversion to go down and up; maybe another 30 if there's something worth grabbing at the bottom.

----------


## Molan

Hang on. Hit post too soon.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Hang-on Protocol established. You can assume Damien will take-10 the lock on the door for 25, if that helps move stuff along!

----------


## Molan

Done! Let's get nuts!

----------


## MrAbdiel

Awwww SHOOT a mirror fight!

*Initiative* - (1d20+7)[*19*]

*Spot* - (1d20+3)[*5*]

Geek the mage! Geek the mage!

----------


## Molan

> Awwww SHOOT a mirror fight!
> 
> [roll0]
> 
> [roll1]
> 
> Geek the mage! Geek the mage!


Nice initiative!

Yikerdoodles on the Spot though lol.

Has Damien considered taking Blindfighting? Lol

----------


## MrAbdiel

You start hosing us down with free feats, and I'll start taking all the ones I'd want! :D  I'm resigned with Spot, though . Even if I'd maxed it, I've rolled trash for it every time now!

----------


## Molan

Fair point! In any case, I edited my last IC post to add that "Damien" and "Ricahrd" also tossed back some potions.

EDIT: Also you can now see this scene play out in Roll20, though the way the map is set up you may need to zoom out first to find the visible bit then zoom into the room. Just FYI.

EDIT EDIT: Damnit! Why do I keep forgetting this?? 

I also need everyone to make a Will save, lol.

----------


## Feathersnow

(1d20+1)[*15*] initiative
(1d20+11)[*15*] spot
(1d20+10)[*18*] will

Various called for rolls

----------


## MrAbdiel

(1d20+10)[*23*], +2 if it's fear based!

----------


## JbeJ275

Will Save: (1d20+19)[*21*] and I also have protection from evil runnning.
Spot: (1d20+7)[*13*]
Initiative: (1d20+4)[*7*]

Not great rolls to start the fight but here's hoping.

----------


## Molan

Okay.

Nightwing, Oracle and Scion pass their will saves. Batwoman fails hers but feels no effect anyway.

Spots all fail. This team needs to develop echolocation lol.

Turn order is as follows:
1. Richard
2. Damien
3. "Scion"
4. "Oracle"
5. "Nightwing"
6. Kate
7. Barbara
8. "Batwoman"

----------


## JbeJ275

I literally have blindsight from listening lore all right now if echolocation would help.

----------


## Molan

> I literally have blindsight from listening lore all right now if echolocation would help.


Nah, lol. I'm just having fun with absolutely everyone from the bat family (including Richard!) Being utterly unable to pass a Spot check to save their damn lives.

But I mean don't worry I'm sure it won't affect anything.

----------


## MrAbdiel

I've attacked!  A garbage roll, but not a natural 1; so with any luck, it'll still hit a flat-footed mage.  Here's hoping.  Time for bad guys!

----------


## Molan

Good LORD those were some crappy attack rolls, lol.

Whelp, Feather's up!

----------


## MrAbdiel

Hmm.  I guess my attack...miiiissed?  Or something?  Am I failing to read something?  Help me, Molan!  I must know my outcomes!

----------


## Molan

Oh. Shoot. I forgot to flavor text that. I'll fix. She took damage but she passed her save versus poison. I think she needs a concentration check too I'll check that.

----------


## Molan

Aaaaaaaand she failed concentration. So. My bad, lol. She's still standing there now.

----------


## JbeJ275

If no-one objects I'm thinking of focusing on analysing the mirror and trying to solve the battle outright rather than committing to a drag out fight vs ourselves.

----------


## Feathersnow

Crit fumble to smite fake Damien!

----------


## Molan

> If no-one objects I'm thinking of focusing on analysing the mirror and trying to solve the battle outright rather than committing to a drag out fight vs ourselves.


Definitely an option! It's your move either way.

----------


## MrAbdiel

> If no-one objects I'm thinking of focusing on analysing the mirror and trying to solve the battle outright rather than committing to a drag out fight vs ourselves.


Big brain move.  Figure it out and dispel this nonsense before the Nega-Oracle figures out how to trap us in the mirror so they can take our place!




> Crit fumble to smite fake Damien!


Oh so HE can dodge your axe.  Fake news; it's not that easy. >:(

----------


## Molan

> Big brain move.  Figure it out and dispel this nonsense before the Nega-Oracle figures out how to trap us in the mirror so they can take our place!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh so HE can dodge your axe.  Fake news; it's not that easy. >:(


Bwahahahahaha.

I'm giving him a lot of flavor credit I'm fairly confident she rolled a 1 lol.

Kate Kane: dope at not dying, just-okay at dying other things lol

----------


## Molan

Does Oracle have any actions left she'd like to take having done this, i.e. the identify move? You are also entitled to spellcraft I believe, but I just took-10 that for you because you'd pass on the "Oracle" analysis and at this point we've established Barbara is enough of a pro to be able to figure that part out quick.

Once you're done your turn let me know and it's "Batwoman's" turn.

----------


## Feathersnow

Very  OoC-  I suspect they are a team of doppelganger messing with us.  That would explain why they couldn't field a copy of my exotic weapon and fits with the facts I know as a player.  Kate has no special training to even know what a doppelganger is, though, nor any reason to doubt the impression they are some kind of cursed mirror constructs.

----------


## JbeJ275

> Does Oracle have any actions left she'd like to take having done this, i.e. the identify move? You are also entitled to spellcraft I believe, but I just took-10 that for you because you'd pass on the "Oracle" analysis and at this point we've established Barbara is enough of a pro to be able to figure that part out quick.
> 
> Once you're done your turn let me know and it's "Batwoman's" turn.


I'll end my turn by casting invisibility on myself.

----------


## Molan

Fair enough! I did some more work on the roll20 dungeon -- very pleasant morning, all in all, lol. And I resolved "Batwoman" and Nightwing's moves. Damien is now up.

----------

